
Ancient Texts That May Hold Helpful Cures - hunglee2
http://nautil.us/blog/the-crumbling-ancient-texts-that-may-hold-life_saving-cures
======
LordKano
I love to see people discovering that despite their lack of modern technology,
many ancient peoples were far from primitive.

